# OSX and MOTU sound card



## StudioPadank (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys,
I recently installed REW and do not see my sound card listed as an option.
(MOTU 828 Mk2 OSX 10.4.10)
I made sure that it is the default in the Audio/MIDI setup and restarted
REW. I feel like I must be missing something simple.
Any ideas?
Thank you!
JC


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Any ideas?


You'll need to switch to OS version 10.5 from 10.4

The version 10.5 allows REW and other Java applications to access the inputs of an external sound card (when set as the default in the sound preferences), but in 10.4, while the outputs of external sound cards can be accessed, the inputs cannot.

brucek


----------



## StudioPadank (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Unfortunately, that is not an option for this machine. It's my main music machine and 
when everything works- it dont get changed for nothin! :neener:

No worries, I'll try another machine.
Thanks-
JC


----------

